# Starting out? Need a boost?  Watch this.



## Didereaux (Jun 23, 2016)

John Free is not everyones cup of tea, but he has the portfolio, he has the record...he has proven himself.  So his advice should be given some extra weight, and in this instance it weighs a ton.


----------



## Designer (Jun 23, 2016)

He's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm going with pretentious jerk.

Joe


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2016)

Perhaps it is a  case of people not feeling that they should be told what or whom they should view/learn from. 
_"John Free is not everyones cup of tea, but he has the portfolio, he has the record...he has proven himself. So his advice should be given some extra weight, and in this instance it weighs a ton."_


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 23, 2016)

The message is "Beware of photography schools," which doesn't stop him from listing in his bio those photography schools that he attended and the ones where he's taught.

I also took a look at his website so I'm sticking with pretentious jerk, which I can say calmly without spewing a tirade of profanity.

Joe


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, you know what, I think this guy has a good message. Not familiar with his photo work but it should be interesting.
We have no way of knowing what the guy is really like based on this obvious marketing video. But then we know there are some on the forum that base conclusions on little data. Which is their right.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

In my experience anyone that has to run others down to that extent has a serious problem.  I'm also rather puzzled by his statements,  "I'll tell you what they thought"; "I'll tell you what they thought was the right way to go"... (Referring to HCB and other "past masters").  If Mr. Free can tell me what HCB thought about a particular image or process, then he should be making his fortune as a side-show medium, not as a photographer. 

I don't disagree with his underlying message of "student, teach thyself" but quite frankly, I find his delivery offensive and pretentious and found the reporting marks on the intermodal drag behind him a lot more interesting than his dialogue.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 23, 2016)

I loved photography school. I met a ton of friends and Industry contacts. I got to use lighting equipment and props. Did I learn much about photography? Some. But it provides a frame work from which to hang your knowledge.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't have a problem with the photo schools. My issue is the cost. Glad I went, learned and met the people I did. Also glad I left when I did.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2016)

@Didereaux There's a theme in the videos you post.  I think it speaks lot about you...


----------

